# WLAN nach Neustart weg



## GODE (20. Februar 2010)

Hola,

das WLAN meiner Freundin macht Probleme, und zwar funtioniert das WLAN an jedem anderen rechner, auch an meinem Handy, jedoch macht's bei ihr probleme.

Das betriebssystem ist ein Win 7 Ultimate rc7100 ind sie verwendet eine belkin wlankarte. Ih finde zwar das Netzwerk Aber kann mich nicht immer darin einloggen.. Auf dem wlansymbol ist immer sone kleine sonne oder Stern, was auch immer. Wenn man denn jetzt surfen kann ist's nach einem restart wieder wie vorher, gelbe Sonne , Netzwerk gefunden jedoch keine Verbindung, außerdem dauerts wieder Ellen lang zur Verbindung. Was kann das nur sein?


----------



## killuah (20. Februar 2010)

Was genau ist das denn für eine WLan Karte? Je nach Chipsatz kann der Treiber schonmal Probleme machen.


----------



## Infrarot (20. Februar 2010)

Hi! Wäre es möglich, dass du eine kleine Grafik einfügst? Kann mir das WLAN-Symbol mit der "Sonne" nur schwer vorstellen. Bewegt sich die "Sonne", d.h. animiertes Symbol?


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2010)

Wird die Windows WLAN Funktion zum Verbinden genutzt oder gibt es alternativ vom Hersteller ein Tool? Mal Letzteres ausprobiert falls moeglich?


----------



## GODE (20. Februar 2010)

Belkin G802.11 oder so in derart heißt die Karte. Diese Sonne ist nicht animiert, Grafik kann ich gerade nicht einfügen, bin am Handy. Ich habe nichts alternatives zum verbinden als die Windows Variante.

Grüße


----------



## Infrarot (21. Februar 2010)

Etwas spät (oder sehr früh). Hab das Symbol jetzt mal gesehen. Weil ich aber kein Win7 habe, weiß ich nichts damit anzufangen. Welcher Tooltip wird angezeigt, wenn mit der Maus drüber gegangen wird?


----------



## GODE (21. Februar 2010)

"nicht verbunden - es sind Verbindungen verfügbar"

Edit:

Soo, im abgesicherten Modus funktionierts immer, schnell und sofort ohne Probleme...


----------



## Infrarot (21. Februar 2010)

Interessant! Im abgesicherten Modus laufen doch weniger Elemente/ Programme und Dienst!?

Kommen dir welche in den Sinn, die das Herstellen der Verbindung verzögern könnten?

Spontan würde ich meinen, Anti-Viren-Programme oder Firewalls könnten Einfluss haben. Ansonsten den betroffenen PC mit einem anderen abgleichen. Wenn die Konfiguration eines anderen Rechners nachempfunden werden kann, sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## GODE (21. Februar 2010)

Firewall und virenscanner hatte ich auch schon deaktiviert, leider ohne Erfolg. Viele programme können da auch nicht in Frage kommen, das ist ein frisch aufgesetztes System. Vorher Lieds jedoch auch, auch mit Win 7 und der selben WLAN Karte, ich hab lediglich Board, CPU, graka und RAM getauscht.

Komisch find ich auch das es manchmal geht und manchmal nicht, manchmal hat man eine Verbindung die langsam ist.. Belastet man diese fliegt man wieder raus.. Mega komisch. jedoch interessiert mich das mit dem abgesicherten Modus sehr.


Grüße


----------



## Infrarot (21. Februar 2010)

Das beschriebene Verhalten finde ich auch merkwürdig. Beim abgesicherten Modus kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus.

Wird dem Rechner eine IP-Adresse zugeteilt? Also IP-Adresse automatisch bezogen?

quasi offtopic:
Bei mir zu Hause steht auch ein Router der WLAN für zwei Geräte bereitstellt (mein Rechner ist über LAN angebunden). Ein Laptop (Mobilität innerhalb der Wohnung und paar Meter nach draußen ) und der Rechner von meiner Schwester. Insbesondere beim Zweiten gab es ab und zu Probleme. Teilweise falsche oder inkorrekte Einstellungen, schlecht geschriebene Treiber.

Auch bei Verwandten und Bekannten konnte ich schon helfen. Mitunter hatte das 6h in Anspruch genommen und die Lösungen waren kurios.

Bemühe mich daher Hilfestellung zu leisten, aber aus der ferne schwierig (aber nicht unmöglich).


----------



## GODE (22. Februar 2010)

Ja, IP wird zugeteilt. Ich habe schon bei ihrer Schwester am pc nach einstellungen spioniert.. Ich sehe da keine Unterschiede. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das der Router uns nicht reinlässt, ich hab beobachten können das es meist am Authentifizierungsversuch scheitert,Nur das mit dem abges. Modus geht mir nicht aus dem Kopf, außerdem kann ich die Verbindungseinstellungen vom pc auf WPA und WPA2 stellen, juckt den Router nicht... Manchmal rein, manchmal raus.

Ich hatte das System jetzt nochmal neu aufgesetzt, keine veränderung. Ich werd's heute nacher Arbeit nochmal probieren, wenn ich's nicht rausbekomme spann ich nochma Win XP rauf, wenn's das nicht hilft nehm ich den pc mal mit zu mir ob's mit unserem WLAN geht... Meine Mittagspause ist jetzt leider zu Ende 
danke für die Mühe @ Infrarot 


Grüße
dani


----------



## Infrarot (22. Februar 2010)

Hattest du bei der Neuinstallation bestimmte Treiber für den WLAN-Adapter verwendet?

Ansonsten ruhig mal probieren, wie es sich verhält, wenn die IP-Adresse fest ist.

IP-Adresse: AAA.BBB.CCC.DDD (DDD beliebig, sollte aber testweise zwischen 128 und 255 liegen)
Subnetzmaske: EEE.FFF.GGG.HHH (wird eigentlich automatisch erstellt wenn man die IP-Adresse eintippt und Tab-Taste betätigt, ansonsten bei einem anderen Rechner mal in der Konfiguration schauen
Standard-Gateway: AAA.BBB.CCC.III (III steht für die Endnummer des Routers)

Beispiel für mögliche Einstellung:

IP-Adresse: 192.168.1.50
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standard-Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS-Server: 192.168.1.1​
Bei uns zu Hause haben wir DNS-Server genauso wie Standard-Gateway eingesetellt. Keine Ahnung warum oder ob es notwendig ist. Kann ja mal ausprobiert werden.


Noch ein Wort: Da es ja ab und zu doch eine Verbindung gab, scheint die Verschlüsselung richtig eingetippt zu sein.
Hab nochmal nachgeschaut und bei unserem Router gibt es die Optionen:
keine, WEP (veraltet), WPA, WPA2 und noch WPA/WPA2.
Eventuell bei eurem Router nachschauen welche Optionen er anbietet und eine auswählen die nur eine Verschlüsselungsart hergibt (falls es noch nicht so ist; würde WPA2 empfehlen).

Sollten noch andere WLAN-Netzwerke in der Umgebung sein, könnte mal getestet werden, ob es was bringt den Kanal zu wechseln.

Nachtrag: Gibt es Einträge in der Ereignisanzeige, die mit dem Netzwerk zu tun haben? Meist gelbe Ausrufezeichen. Kannst ja mal die Fehler-IDs plus Beschreibung (sinngemäß gekürzt) angeben.


----------



## GODE (22. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Mühe, ich bin nur gerade am neuinstallieren, werde dann aber mal den konfigurationsvorschlag anwenden wenn die installation keinen Erfolg gebracht hat.
Der Router steht auf WPA/WPA2 und der Schlüssel ist ebenfalls korrekt.

Grüße


----------



## Infrarot (22. Februar 2010)

Beim Router vielleicht dochmal nur auf WPA2 einstellen. Allerdings müssen dann alle Rechner so eingestellt werden. Am besten noch einen neuen Schlüssel erstellen. Möglichst lang und verworren, aber den gesetzten Regeln entsprechend (häufig alphanumerisch).
Beim Schlüssel mach ich es so, dass ich eine TXT-Datei anlege, den Schlüssel mir ausdenke, in die Datei schreibe und bei Bedarf auf einen Datenträger speicher um an jedem Rechner den Schlüssel per Copy&Paste einzufügen. Da ist "Vertippen" meist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## GODE (23. Februar 2010)

Soo, ich hatte jetzt mal Win xp installiert mit dem Treiber für die wlankarte. Die Karte hatte ich erst eingesetzt nachdem der Treiber drauf war, Folge: es lief tadellos. Jetzt wollt ich's wissen und hab's bei win7 auch so probiert und siehe da, es funktioniert, auch in der vollen Bandbreite.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was das Problem gelöst hat, jedenfalls funktioniert es jetzt.


Danke für die mühen.

Grüße


----------



## Infrarot (23. Februar 2010)

Gern geschehen. Nur schade, dass man nicht nachempfinden kann, wo der Fehler eigentlich lag.


----------

